# Citronella/cedar oil as a flea repellant. Is it safe?



## Martiniz (Jul 12, 2009)

I bought citronella oil mixed with cedar oil. I diluted it with water. I poured half water and half citronella/cedar oil. I sprayed it on my dog's coat (on his back) so it can work as a flea repellant. I was wondering if it was safe since it says on the bottle "do not ingest". I was afraid my dog would lick it. I also read somewhere that if i directly apply citronella oil to my dog without diluting it with water, it can cause organ failure. Is this true?


----------



## flealess (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello

yes it is Very Safe i use it all the time on my dogs
citronella oil mixed with cedar oil

But If it Dont Work Out You Can Go To The Vet. Or Click my Sig


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

I have to ask... if there's a risk of not diluting it properly and it could cause organ failure, why would you use it? 

I mean, i can appreciate the spam post above mine, but, I dont think this is such a good idea. Lets assume you dilute it correctly but still want to avoid ingestion. Down the midline of the back is the only place I know of where a dog can't get its mouth to. Did you get it down the side of the back at all? Anywhere else = licking = ingestion. I've also read that it has to be applied often, like, every hour or so for it to be effective.

Maybe just stick with the advantix or frontline?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Mr. V

was meaning to ask and you brought up FL and Advantix

Bolo's getting HARDCORE rashes immediately after application of topical flea treatment...both Kinds. itchy welty hair losing spots where the treatment is applied.

my current vet is poo poo ing the flea treatment as the cause...so in the meantime while i make rounds of calls and figure out who i want to get a second opinion from..id ask you if you've seen or heard of allergic reaction to the chemicals in FL and Advantix


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Yea, some dogs just don't respond well to any of the popular control/prevention methods. I wish I had a fancy answer to tell you why but I don't. I'd drop both of them immediately and try other products. What are you using them for? Are ticks that big of a deal? If not, I'd go with Sentinel as it has done well for me and many clients I know that just need it for fleas. Revolution also seems to handle the fleas well. I don't put much stock in Revolutions ability to control any tick.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Used this "natural" mix on my horse (they were out of my regular fly spray). Wasn't worth the money I paid for it. Plus you have to be careful when spraying it made my eyes and mouth burn (can't imagine how my horse felt.) I threw it away.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

Citronella bark collars are widely used and are touted to be one of the safe methods for dogs. 

ALL essential oils are toxic if undiluted. It's toxic even to humans, that's why you always always always have to use essential oils in conjunction with a carrier oil. 

If you are unsure how to use straight citronella or cedar oil, I would suggest getting a natural flea repellant mix that you can just spray on. If you dilute essential oils too much, they don't work; too little and they can cause burns and toxicity. 

I'm not sure where you're from but if you're not from a hot state (like the South), you can most likely get away with the natural flea repellant sprays provided your dog's immune system is good and that he's not romping in the woods 24 hours a day. If you're in a hotter area where mosquitoes are prevalent, I wouldn't go the natural flea repellant way. 

I use The Flying Basset's No Fleas! spray on his behind and legs when we go out for walks or doggie meet ups and Frontline Topical during July and August when he's outside a little bit more. No fleas so far.


----------

